# New Pics of Dave Smith Honker



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

For anyone that may be interested there are a few pics of the new honker decoy he is making on his website. I don't own any of his decoys yet but man do they look good but they are pricey, can any one give me any feedback on them? Thanks for any info


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

whats the website?


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

www.davesmithdecoys.com


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks man!

they look sorta like GHGS i think they are way over priced, but awesome looking.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

They look way better then ghg, their unbelievable but yeah, whos got enough money for a spread of those things??


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They look like GHGs?????? :rollin: Surely your kidding. If they look like anything they look like a mounted goose. Thank you for posting the website. Was going to get some new foots but now I am going to call Dave and order 20 doz of these new dekes!! Man I can't wait till this fall!!


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

20 doz. ??? k: 
I didnt realize the military paid that well, maybe i should join!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW! $50/decoy!!!!

Let's see..... 4 dozen = $2400.00

20 dozen = $12,000

They may be life like...but who can seriously afford anything like that!

:eyeroll:

Ryan

.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

20 dozen!!!! Porkchop you need any new hunting buddies haha, thats a lot of nice dekes :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I used to be a stripper at Bachelorette Parties before I came in. I made a sack full of money and invested it and now they have matured so I can start spending.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

damn I'd like to see pics of that spread. Id be so careful with those things, they are a peice of art.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> I used to be a stripper at Bachelorette Parties before I came in. I made a sack full of money and invested it and now they have matured so I can start spending.


Chopper you are so full of crap!! We all know your still in the game .
By the way are you still doing our 20th wedding anniversary?? My wife is having a bunch of middle aged menopausal girlfriends over that need the spark you can give. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

4Curl,

That sounds hotttt. I just had such a blood flow I almost fainted. I will have to dig out one of my special outfits. I can't wait to show them my dancing banana! :jammin:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol: you guys are something else. :lol:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

You should believe him about that dancing bannana. After I seen that fruit, I almost became a vegitarian!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

What the hell you doing looking at his banana? Or did he show you? :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bratlabs said:


> What the hell you doing looking at his banana? Or did he show you? :lol:


Exactly what I was thinking. I always knew there was something "funny" about you Dusty05! I guess I am going to have to start peeing behind my trailer.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, those look really good and I can understand the price. I don't know if I would pay that much but those look like really nice dekes :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats why i said [/b]SORTA* looks like GHGS they are mounted geese pretty much but Ben Ellie put it the way it should be  *


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

They look good


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

They look good but they are way to much money. A goose should never get that close to see all that detail. When I started huntin I made silos. out of card board and I killed alot of geese over them and they cost me .05 a piece. But if your not a good shot and you need the geese to land in your blind I guess you would want to buy them.

They do look good for a mantle piece.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm a pretty average shot, but no matter how good a shot I ever become I'll always WANT them to "land in the blind." Not that you neccessarily need DSD's to accomplish that but it cant hurt.

Since when is hunting something we look at logically when spending money anyways?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They look really good, but there is no way in hell I would buy them. We get geese to finish over bigfoots any day of the week.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I tell you one thing, at that price they wouldn't leave my mantle. Wow! they look good. Mix those into my spread and they'd make my other dekes look silly. I probably could only afford four too. :lol:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I have down syndrome. I wonder if my other people say that about my friends?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

you can buy one dozon for land zone that good tool let geese see realistic decoy then trust them. I mostly use carrylite and big foot on X except land zone need realistic geese thats why I like Dave Smith decoy.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My little cousin died a few years back of down syndrome. Its funny how for some such things are a joke till someone you love has a handicap whether it is DS, Retardation, deafness, being paralyzed or some thing else. Of course for you it probably would still be a joke you would just keep it inside! :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hey guys im going to post this on GHG avery forums and ill post the responses.

10 bucks says they all say GHG looks 5 times better!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

WingedShooter7 said:


> hey guys im going to post this on GHG avery forums and ill post the responses.
> 
> 10 bucks says they all say GHG looks 5 times better!


And what would that accomplish?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry. Stupid comment, I was tired and dumb. My closest cousin has downs too. I can't stress the stupidity.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

IDK nothing man lol  guess i wasnt thinking oh well they all said they look great but to expensive and some said nothing beats GHG

IDK why i did that guess i was really bored haha 
:beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

you just wonder how much more a spread (decoys) can get improved


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

here is a piture of it by a DS lesser. I can't get over the realism!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thing looks pretty damn big.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its about the size of a Bigfoot. Its just that the other is a lesser decoy.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Man those things look real!!  Are they necessary where we hunt, no, but out West where the pressure is high they would definitely do the job! Good looking dekes.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I was going to ask about their durability, but at that price those things better be encased and walked one at a time to and from the trailer. I couldn't imagine a spread of those things.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Guys, I know the DSD line of decoys are not for everyone. These new Honkers are by far, the most realistic decoy on the market to date. The DSD Honker will be finalized with 5 different bodies w/ 2 different heads for a total of 10 realistic poses.

Regarding affordibility, a ''Custom'' decoy spread for most of us has to be built a little at a time to the higher price, but I have always believed you get what you pay for, and in time, a spread of DSD's would be a real asset to your hunting and will bring you better decoying which will result in higher hunting success. These decoys properly taken care of, will give you added years of productive/increased hunting success.

Hope some of you guys consider trying some of the new DSD Honkers for your early seasons.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've got a couple questions, one serious, one joking.

First, Why does he have a pro staff? he shouldn't need anyone to test these decoys out, OBVIOUSLY they will work :lol:

Seriously though, I am not the best with treating my decoys. I am really interested in picking up some, but I would be heart broken if I broke them, I have been able to take care of some hard cores so far. how do these new guys compare on the durability spectrum?

.......................Averys..................Final Approach.......................
:Hardcores<-------------------------------------------------->Bigfoots:
...............................................................................................


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Regarding the DSD Pro Staff, You got me, because you are correct. These decoys are the best out there and simply sell themselves. With that said, I'm honored to be among such a great group of guys.

Regarding durability, These decoys are custom and require care like Hardcores, etc.

Durability wise, I would agree with most and say you can't beat Bigfoot in that department.
But after that, I would rank The DSD's right there. They used Urethane Rubber molds that give these decoys great detail with every mold poured , and also aids in better paint adhesion and durability.I would recommend alittle extra care with the Rester position FB's. The tail on them if set straight up in the 6 slot bags(tail down) can tend to bend under. While this does not hurt the effectiveness of the decoy, at 50.00 a piece, I can understand the frustration a hunter would have if this occurs.

I put mine in Avery 6 slot bags and while I have never thrown or mistreated any decoys I have ever used, if you just take them, setup and put them back, you will have no problems. I would not recommend throwing any decoys. The whole reason for going to a custom is for the extra realism and detail that goes into each decoy.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry, could not figure out how to post a photo, so here is a link with new photos of the Upright 4 pack of DSD Honkers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

THanks Jed...you have to be registered to see those pics so here it is for the forum:


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks Chris, For reference, how do you post pic's?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field hunter need sabout 4 dozen of those!!!!!! Especially with his calling skills!!!!! :laugh: :stirpot:


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

They want $299.99 for 4 decoys. Thats $900 a dozen. Way too expensive for me.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

duckbuster, They are pricey, and not for everyone like I mentioned in an earlier post, But in starting and owning a DSD custom spread, know that you have the finest FB made today. Nothing comes close to the detail and realism these decoys have.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

JEDJR said:


> Thanks Chris, For reference, how do you post pic's?


See link below....scroll to the bottom for the section on posting pics:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the link.


----------

